# College color blanks?



## srs64 (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a idea where to get college color blanks?

Sherman


----------



## smokinghole (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been wondering about this too.  What methods to casters use to color match?  Is it just trial and error or is there a science to it?


----------



## dbledsoe (Jun 27, 2013)

I got some from Jonathan (Brooks803). They were spot-on for color. Made to order.


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2013)

I've made a few.  And most others that I've seen are passable for the school colors.  When using mica powders, the pearl effect will have several color variations.  And most don't care if the match is exact.  

Using dye for a solid color is another matter.  Mixing dyes to get the exact color is harder than it sounds.  So there is some trial & error that goes into mixing something that you're trying to match.

So, are you trying for Auburn or Alabama? :wink:


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jun 27, 2013)

Got mine from brooks also and they were spot on! Wreck em'


----------



## Monty (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramon, rsjimenez has some also.


----------



## commercialbuilder (Jun 27, 2013)

PSI has some solid school colors that work well for Duke, North Carolina and I would think that the light blue would also work for UCLA.


----------

